#ubuntu-charlas 2011-12-16
<alvaro> hi people
<alvaro> hi pleia2
<alvaro> PLEIA2
<pleia2> no need to yell
<alvaro> OK
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-12-10
<miguel> hola
<miguel> hay alguien por ahi
<miguel> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-12-12
<ticotux> Saludos!
